# Actions of my separated wife.



## wellidunno (Feb 12, 2013)

So my wife and I separated about a month ago. We're both young, 26, and have been married 4 years in May and together since 19. Lately we have grown apart because of a multitude of reasons. My wife lives at our house and has one friend she hangs out with quite a bit. After the first two weeks, we tried getting dinner together, but as soon as I pick her up she gets a text from a guy (bartender where her and her friend hang out). She tells me that her friend gave him her number because of a night a week earlier when the friend didn't think my wife should have walked home from a different bar closer to our house. Well because it sounded very fishy, I took a look at our phone records and find that it really was a coincidence that he texted her right after I picked her up, but also saw that the night she walked home, she initiated the texting which lasted back and forth over an hour, therefore she had his number and lied about how, which is what kinda sets me off. I dont think anything happened physically, I talked to her later that night, but only briefly. I don't know if I am being over jealous or if I am justified in being pissed at her lie. She says she is taking her space and that this is not wrong, she's just talking (and lying about it to save herself from having to talk about it I guess). There was also another guy she had texted, only one a piece but whatever, its the principal. A part of me thinks she is testing out the single life and flirting around because she likes the attention, who wouldn't... but the other says she was just drinking and bored at the local bar during a separation. She never used to go out so much but it's been about twice a week since all this started, mostly to the same bar with the same friend where this guy works. I've been going out more also, but I haven't done anything I would have done if she were right there. Is this normal behavior for separated couples or does anyone else think this is just going to get worse? Any thoughts?


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

You're only 4 years into a marriage and you're already separated and your wife is lying to you, and she's spending time at the very least flirting with other guys and you are wondering if she's having sex with any of them.

I think it's just going to get worse.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

Run dude you are now plan B in her life, she will string you along until either plan a pans out or she needs you to fall back on. if you are wondering if she has had sex with them then yeah she has. she gave her # to the bartender not her friend. sorry ive been plan b (divorced and now remarried) and now you are plan b.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

actually you may be plan C by the sounds of it. if a woman want to seperate (from the great jeff foxworthy) she has another horse she is riding or has 1 picked out with her saddle ready for the mounting


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

Why are you even considering whether or not she's cheating if you're separated?

You're separated. She's no longer your business.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why are you separated? What efforts are either of you making to reconcile? Did you have a discussion about dating other people while separated?

C


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

This doesn't look too promising to me either.

She's doing more than just having drinks when she's out. She's getting chatted up by men who are buying her drinks and probably dancing with her. She's giving her number out to men she's not married to. 

What have the two of you been doing to try and fix your marriage while you've been seperated? Whose idea was the seperation? Why did you grow apart? Why did YOU leave the house and not her?


----------

